# Do you dip and strip???



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

wondering how many that just milk for personal or family use dip teats before and after milking and how many strip out the teat and throw the milk out? I do give the first few squirts to the cats but don't dip before or after if the teats are nice and clean. If they are dirty I only use a washcloth with pure water to wash the teat only- not the bag


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I wash the whole udder and teats, then dry with paper towels. I get the first 3-4 squirts out of each teat, by regular milking, not by stripping the teat, as it can be damaging. Discard those first few squirt, then milk into a clean pail/bucket. Wash the teats, apply a cream or balm to the udder, dip teats, and put her back. And I wash my hands in between does.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I spray the udder/teats down with a chlorhexidine mix, wipe dry. Squirt out the first couple squirts then hook to the machine if I am machine milking or milk by hand. When the machine is done I milk the last little bit out into a pail, since the machine never gets it all. Some does I can get almost another lb or two from once the machine is done. After that I spray the ends of the test with Fight Bac and turn them out. I do not strip them and never have. Stripping can be very damaging and doesn't need to be done with goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I wash the udder and teats with 2 paper towels wet down with this mixture(dawn soap,water and bleach) then dry with two more paper towels...then I milk out 2-3 squirts (I actually do this onto the ground, or at my ducks in their pen)....lol..then I milk her out the rest of the way and dip her teats in the same mixture. Then I do the next one.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

interesting- i guess I do not actually "strip" either, but just milk out the first few squirts. Is there an all natural solution that works well for cleaning the teats? Am I the only one that does not dip before or after milking? I have never done it since I started milking a year and a half ago (the person that showed me how to milk only wiped them with water wet cloths). Should I be? Is there something non chemical I can use?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do what works for you. I use baby wipes.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Some people use acv water mixture I think....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We don't wash the udder, only wipe off the teat. And, we don't dip the teat either.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Fore stripping is the removal of the bacterial seal in the teat prior to milking. It's used as a stimulation, as a removal for bacteria (high SCC milk), and opens the sphincters for milking, which is easier on the teat ends. All of you that squirt milk first, strip the fore milk. No matter which way you milk (squeezing preferred, or "pulling"/"stripping"), it's the same term. Of course most of us prefer squeezing as its better for the tissues.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I use the dawn/bleach mixture to wipe down first...I used to Strip and check milk, but after a year or so just started milking into my bucket :/. I then dip in the same solution. (I guess I got lazy and just had so many things to carry out to the milk stand...)


----------

